# What to Pair with a Box Scratcher



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

I liked my contacts on my Skate Banana, they were super flexy for presses but I have not had any Rome bindings o I can not comment on them


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

woodhomie1996 said:


> I liked my contacts on my Skate Banana, they were super flexy for presses but I have not had any Rome bindings o I can not comment on them


yeah i have stiffer union force SL's on my skate banana but i havent ridden the contacts


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

rome 390, raiden phantom, union contact, k2 hurrithane, ride ex/contraband


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> rome 390, raiden phantom, union contact, k2 hurrithane


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Lucas Magoon Pro Model:


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

no thanks, i'm straight


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

thugit said:


> no thanks, i'm straight


i agree. those are heinously awful


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

thugit said:


> no thanks, i'm straight


Scrap with Lucas for his girl then.











Straight Chucky luv'n goodness on his 2011 board also:










Ugly rules:cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

looks like world industries or some bullshit


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

thugit said:


> looks like world industries or some bullshit


Nah, Goon is still with T9, same is it ever was...

T9's Scrub Hook highback works unreal for Boxes, etc and comes on many models for 2011.

YouTube - LUCAS LINWOOD MAGOON - T9 Team


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wiredsport said:


> Nah, Goon is still with T9, same is it ever was...
> 
> T9's Scrub Hook highback works unreal for Boxes, etc and comes on many models for 2011.
> 
> YouTube - LUCAS LINWOOD MAGOON - T9 Team


well if you had read the whole thread you would know that i already had a board, and that i need BINDINGS that dont look like they were made for a tech deck


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

skatebanana101 said:


> well if you had read the whole thread you would know that i already had a board, and that i need BINDINGS that dont look like they were made for a tech deck


Sorry to take you off track there. Scrub Hooks are available on more vanilla models as well. Demo if you get a chance.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Wiredsport said:


> T9's Scrub Hook highback works unreal for Boxes


Have you ridden scrubhooks? Cause in my experience they are useless. All they do is add more weight. To feel them I had to press wierd and incorrectly. You literally have to press into the binding to feel them, which is not how a press is supposed to be done. If they were really that much better wouldn't the rail kings like J.Anderson, JoeySex, Grenier, Bilocq, LNP, Paradise, Scott Stevens, Marben, and Helgason all be clammering and rigging and making their bindings sponsors get them a model with hooks?

Here's the other thing, they work more and more as your stance gets narrower. But these are marketed at the gangstas that ride 26" wide. Unless your MAndreas you aren't going to be able to get your body outside your bindings with a stance like that.

Not to mention T9 is straight garbage. If you really want hooks get last years Infidels, They are actually a good binding that was fun to ride.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

The scrub hook is one of those _old ideas being new again _things. Burton added another winged model this season and T9 added Scrubs to more of the line after they sold clean out of Magoon's Yucky Charms in fall 2009/2010. Burton's Malavita and Cobrashark for 2011 are current winged examples. To quote Burton's site about the Malavitas, "Winged hi-backs with air padding were demanded by Keegan and Mikkel to get nasty with their stick without getting raw." For the CobraShark, " Love it or hate it, a Winged hi-back and asym ankle strap are great for spins, butters, and presses—you know, the fun stuff." We've tried those as well. I know guys who loved 'em, but to me the asym strap was too much. As for the Scrubs, Magoon uses them always, MFM not so much. Preference. The OP asked for _other_ binding ideas. No problem if you are in the _hate it _category for winged style high backs, T9, Scrubs with no asym straps, whatever, but realize that some riders love 'em and it is for sure worth a mention.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

there are so many other bindings i would consider before looking at some garbage tech nines with chucky on them.
390s, titans, shakas, forces, contacts, targas, etc.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

They look "dope". Have you notice the guys that want them? Magoon, Mikkel, Valaika... All guys that have "gangsta" style. Looks. Thats all they do. There's a reason they died off once. They will go the way of the lowback.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Nivek said:


> They look "dope". Have you notice the guys that want them? Magoon, Mikkel, Valaika... All guys that have "gangsta" style. Looks. Thats all they do. There's a reason they died off once. They will go the way of the lowback.


It is the opposite of the lowback era, when the thought was less contact area and less material for more tweakage. This is about an added contact point and it is an extension of the increased highback curve that all major binding companies have moved towards in the last 5 years. 

Why fight an option? Clearly some riders (even if you do not favor their style) are looking for them. It doesn't have to appeal to everyone.

PS: the highback weight diffrence does not even register on a stock shipping scale.


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wiredsport said:


> It is the opposite of the lowback era, when the thought was less contact area and less material for more tweakage. This is about an added contact point and it is an extension of the increased highback curve that all major binding companies have moved towards in the last 5 years.
> 
> Why fight an option? Clearly some riders (even if you do not favor their style) are looking for them. It doesn't have to appeal to everyone.
> 
> PS: the highback weight diffrence does not even register on a stock shipping scale.


i agree with nivek on this one. i already ordered some bent metal bindings anyways


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

When I said "go the way of the lowback" I meant they'll die out, again. Like the lowback did. I don't care if people want them. If a kisd comes in to get some from me, first I'll tell him its useless, if he still insists then I'll sell him '10 infidels or '11 malavitas. Never will I sell anything Technine unless forced to. And I'll do my best to avoid selling wings , the less $$ they make, the sooner they die off again.


----------

